# Year of the Alpha - 365 Days of Sony Alpha Photography



## Kalainen (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello dear Sony Alpha photographers,

I'm totally new to this forum, but I would like to introduce my new photo blog *Year of the Alpha  365 Days of Sony Alpha Photography*,  which I started at 1st of Jan and will continue for full year. Idea of  this photo blog is to share every day a new photograph taken with Sony  Alpha camera system (currently a Nex-5N) and a small diary like  description go with it. In practice it  means I'll post on this thread daily, providing also the link to the  blog. I hope my photographs will add to this forum as well. 

You can read more about my blog here: Year of the Alpha - 365 days of Sony Alpha Photography

For  me this photo blog will work as a canvas for my photographic  development, but I sincerely hope that it will also serve as source of  inspiration for other photographers here too.

I hope you will enjoy this little adventure,
Toni Ahvenainen.


----------



## Kalainen (Jan 7, 2014)

Since I've already started couple of days ago, I will post only images I take from now on. You can see six other in my at my blog (Year of the Alpha - 365 days of Sony Alpha Photography)




*Day 6 of 365*
"At daylight  everything is obvious and photographs taken in such circumstances often  encloses self-explanatory characteristics that makes us interpret them  with 'declarative eye'. If you are a fledgling photographer like me and  you've shown your work to others you know exactly what that declarative  eye is. They glance at your work and immediately state the what it is:  'it's a door of apartment house' or something similar. Photographs are  swiftly consumed by the declarative eye and often not given a second  thought afterwards. It's a frustrating experience not having a  appropriate connection."

Read full post (and earlier images) from my blog: Year of the Alpha - 365 days of Sony Alpha Photography

--
Toni Ahvenainen (1976)
Year of the Alpha - 365 Days of Sony Alpha Photography: Year of the Alpha - 365 days of Sony Alpha Photography
Flickr-account: Flickr: Toni Ahvenainen's Photostream


----------



## Kalainen (Jan 7, 2014)

*Day 7 of 365 - Chicken with rice, anyone?*
"If  you live in Europe or Nordic countries you will probably recognize this  already an iconic red toy oven by BRIO. In Finland many generations of  us have played with them and I remember them too from my childhood.  There are of course modernized versions of toy ovens in the market with  all the flashy lights, sounds and whatever, but I feel that a simple one  gets the job done best. It was one of our most wanted Christmas present  and we have already had couple of fresh meals done with it."

Read full post on my blog: Year of the Alpha - 365 days of Sony Alpha Photography

--
Toni Ahvenainen (1976)
Year of the Alpha - 365 Days of Sony Alpha Photography: Year of the Alpha - 365 days of Sony Alpha Photography
Flickr-account: Flickr: Toni Ahvenainen's Photostream


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 7, 2014)

While I like your pictures, my reaction to people stopping in only to post pictures trying to lure my way to their site is not to go.
If you want traffic from here, you are better served by actually being active here, posting pictures for critique, commenting on others' pictures and helping to keep this community vibrant.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2014)

Sorry....Homie don't play dat.


----------



## Kalainen (Jan 8, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> While I like your pictures, my reaction to people stopping in only to post pictures trying to lure my way to their site is not to go.
> If you want traffic from here, you are better served by actually being active here, posting pictures for critique, commenting on others' pictures and helping to keep this community vibrant.



I'm very sorry to hear your criticism, but I understand and certainly recognize the source of it. I have approached some Sony-related forums with exactly same way, and while reception has been only positive so far, I admit I may have chosen wrong approach for this forum/community. Tied tighly to Sony brand, my posts might be read the way you describe. Make no mistake, I'm looking for an audience and those who might be interested (who isn't), but I'm certainly not interested exploiting any community because of it. 

I apologize my mistake. I will not post in this thread anymore and I will find another way approach this community. Maybe I'll hang around for a while and see how I find it. Perhaps then I will post some shots from my blog and comment others pics too.

 Toni

ps. You have very nice photographs at your site. I'm impressed of them and I also thank you for you kind words.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 8, 2014)

Toni,

Don't get me wrong, I think your work is very nice and, if you were active here, many people would go visit.

That being said, it is important for the community here to continually develop as a resource.
That means showing good pictures, having good discussion - and going off site does nothing to contribute to that development.

So please continue to make threads here, show your pictures, educate us about Sony.

Lew


----------

